# Anyone with a Dump Truck need some work?



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

I have about 10-15 loads of dirt I need moved from Navy Blvd. to Cantonment. I have the loader, just need someone to haul and dump. If anyone is interested or knows someone who might be, please send me a PM and give you my number. Thanks.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Call Troy at 384-5851.


----------

